# Mating before eating



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Weird question does mating come before eating? This last week I have been whistling before I entered the loft and my babies have meet me at their food before I got in. Today I whistled and nobody jumped down to their dish. The young boys stayed up in their boxes cooing like crazy. I checked them and they all looked fine. I went and mowed a little , then went back and checked them. Nobody really went down to eat. The one pair that have been together are really concentrating on the nest. I put this off at she most be getting ready to lay. The young boys are really concentrating on calling the girls. A couple of the girls have been checking them out. Do pigeons often blow off food for the dirty deed? Thank you for any insight


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they are overfed or have plenty to eat, they will be occupied with what pigeons do, which is find a mate and courting and finding a nest site when they have paired up.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont believe they are overfed as they get 1 ounce per bird per day. They have been attacking their food every other day but today they did not want anything to do with food. They all looked great but there was alot of cooing and flying into the nesting boxes. It seemed that all the boys came into interest into girls all at the same time. I should also state that they are all real coming out of a moult.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

There is nothing to worry about, let them enjoy, some of my pairs show the same behaviour


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks you for some encouragement, I was not to worried because they all looked great. It was just weird because out of 17 birds I only had one pair before yesterday. They are young birds and I knew the pairing would start soon. But it seemed weird that all of a sudden those upstart boys would start flirting all at once. Must be that jealousy kicked in and they didnt want to be alone for the winter.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats cute! LOL


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They all ate a bit. The last couple of days. Still seem more interested in pairing off. At least today they attacked their food dish. Then went off for some necking. Just like regular teenagers. LOL


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats great.How many do you have?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

17 , 11 crested rollers and 6 fantails. They are all young birds as I just got into the hobby. I am going to try to get some fantail rollers. This is a bird my dad had when he was younger and always told me about how much fun it was to watch them fly about. Wish he was around to give me some pointer. But this site has been very helpful.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry your dad isn't around I know what's like.This site is a very good place to be.I've had doves for well lets say a long long time & know theres always more you can learn.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

How many do you have? We tried some dove a while back. My oldest called them pokie lopes. We love listening to their calls. I sadly killed them with some fabreeze. I didnt spray them directly but I gather their small lungs didnt like it. It was a hard lesson to learn my daughter was devastated. But she loves the pigeons now. She wants to get a couple of her own. But we will wait and see how she does helping me with mine.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I have 2 hens.I tried for a pair the birdfarm tried to pick one of each sex but looks like 2 girls.They are only afew years old.I'm sorry for your doves.Birds are so delicate.How old is your daughter?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

15 is my oldest daughter, my son is 12 and my baby girl is 7. Other than your doves do you have any little ones? I am hoping my kids will join me with the pigeons. My son probably wont really enjoy them until I start flying them.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

We have no little ones just pets.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

More pairs have formed over the past week. So it seems feeding is back to normal. I went out this morning and they attacked there food again. I guess for pigeons "a way to a mans heart is through his stomach" just doesnt work.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha that is funny.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are the 3 so far to pair off.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow your birds look happy together.I like the colors.The one on the far left with the spots is one of my favorites.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

According to my genetics helpers that is the best mix as it will give me male and female almonds. Hopefully when spring comes around I will have some babies. I am excited to try my hand with some babies when spring comes.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Is that what the one on the upper far left is called? Almond?


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are very attractive birds!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

looks like they are having fun


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats what I have been told its a Almond with a kite. That gives me the best chance on female and male Almonds. The one on the bottom that is darker may be a almond also but the jury is out because its much darker.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyways I like the markings alot.The color is nice.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay I figure I figure this question runs into this thread so here it goes
How long does it take before hens will start laying eggs?
They have good grit
ACV
Good pigeon food.
clean water
and they have been mating almost everyday for a couple of weeks.
They look clean and healthy. Very healthy so far so good.
Do I need more supplements?
Some fresh veggies?
Maybe pellets?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

How old are the birds? They usually start laying within a five to ten days of when they begin mating regularly. 
That being said, the fact that the weather is getting cooler and days are getting shorter can slow/stop egg production for a bit....as well as the fact that you recently got them. It looks like they have nests and nesting material. They enjoy carrying nesting material to the nest. Good food mix, grit/oyster shell etc., always fresh water.....you wil probably have eggs before you know it! 
I like the looks of those birds a lot. BTW, are the fantails paired up?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

One pair of fantail are trying. They keep going into the nesting box and the male starts to do his dance. Which is so funny to watch as they are so pigeon toed and clumsy with all those feathers. But they are real young. # months approx. So I am in rush for them. I do have one project pair. A roller and a fantail have done there dance and are a def pair. They are kissing and feeding each other. My pairs of rollers from the pictures are together and mating. Funny one of the pair hate the nesting material. Dont even like the tobacco stems. They keep grabbing feathers and lining the nest with that.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

can anyone tell me what is going on? my two doves, and i believe they are a pair, have been kissing each other every morning before they eat, they truly love each other, i've had them since they were 2 months old. the are now 6 months old, a few nights ago, i heard them groaning in the middle of the night....(their cote is right off my bedroom window on a balcony---i watch them all the time so i know their habits--i just have this one pair). 

this morning, the female began groaning before dawn, she is laying in the corner of the cote on the bottom level which is all sand, with rocks and a perch. the male bird is setting next to her...she is groaning every five minutes or so...she just stood up and scratched through the 2" sand layer to the plastic i have underneath, furiously, then laid back down, and groaned again. do you think she is trying to lay an egg? 

Anxious to get a picture of them laying together; i took my camera to get a picture, she was very nervous about me being near, so she got up and is eating, she looks very, very sleepy.....she is now perched on the upper level right now trying to hold her eyes open watching me. If she is trying to lay an egg, does anyone know how many hours it will take? and should i add more sand to the corner of the cote floor where she is laying? any thoughts, comments would be appreciated....this is my first pair of doves, i am new to raising doves, never had birds before. and i truly love these doves, pure white homers, they are gorgeous.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally an egg after all the dancing and mating. Kind of hard to see but here are some pictures








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! Now the fun begins! Really neat looking rollers there.....can't wait to see what color the babies come out to be.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

:Congrats!!

Its really an entertainment when you see an egg in the bowl


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats great news!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to take care of this morning and she wont let me see if she has a second egg. LOL She had the first egg tuck up so far that I couldnt even see that one at first.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

She sounds like she is cut out to be a great mama bird .


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Quick question, I didnt think that once the eggs have been laid one of the parents would stay on the egg at all times. Is this wrong because at feeding time both parents went down to eat? Mom only stayed down for about 30 seconds and went back up to get on the eggs.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If they get off them for a short time to eat and go back it is fine/normal. Most of mine usually will get off when I feed them but then go back quickly. With our frillbacks the trickiest part of cold-weather babies is when they reach about a 8-9 days old. The parents will sit tight on them before that but about that time they will sometimes stop sitting on them yet the little guys are not yet feathered enough to keep warm. However I think rollers and fantails are notoriously good parents so hopefully they will sit better. I had some garden fantails as a kid that were incredibly good parents and were prolific all year long.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool. It looks like I have a decent stretch of weather . The loft is sheltered and it is rollers that have the eggs. Looks like I will not change these out for fake ones. See if I get any squeakers out of these 2 eggs. After that I think the cold weather will move in and I will start switching eggs. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

When my doves have eggs they dosit on them most of the time.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

She is tight to the eggs. She only pops down for like 30 seconds then she is back on them. Also the male jumps up there but she does most of the sitting.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

tjc1 said:


> Quick question, I didnt think that once the eggs have been laid one of the parents would stay on the egg at all times. Is this wrong because at feeding time both parents went down to eat? Mom only stayed down for about 30 seconds and went back up to get on the eggs.


Again, nothing to worry about


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Its always nice to know others that are into their birds like I am.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I came home to a second egg laid for this pair of crested roller. Total of 4 crested roller eggs. Its almost 70 degrees here in Voorheesville and we are suppose to have a great stretch of weather so I am thinking let them have them and not change fake ones in yet.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They are certainly neat looking birds. You will be able to tell if you have an almond right at hatching as they will have almost no yellow "hair" and light colored beaks.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you. Funny though the first pair that got together still have not laid eggs. 
Woodnative that was the Almond that got together with the Kite. But they are having fun still setting up house. The way its been going I may go home to find them with eggs. LOL


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That would be a great find!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Darn no egg but they finally stopped filling the nest with feathers and really went to town with the tobacco stems. LOL maybe tomorrow.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You never know when.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well another great news for me. After seeing Sicky the pigeon walking around I went outside to feed my other babies. Well Today was on my calendar for my first two eggs hatching. Well at first everybody jumped down to feed. I looked for shells outside the nest but nothing. So I looked inside the nest and low and behold two very small very pink babies. I ran in for my camera but daddy was on top of them keeping them warm. Yeah my first babies.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is exciting!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the babies. First mommy and daddy










Then the babies


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats.Thats great !


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Better pictures day 3


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Day 4 This is amazing to watch. Sorry to post all the pictures but I guess I am a proud pappa. I hope all are enjoying the pictures.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I am enjoying all your pictures.They are so cute.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep posting. That one on the left looks almond....light beak and almost no yellow fuzz. However, dilutes (e.g. yellow etc.) have short down too. I guess we will know in another week and a half or so!!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing how much they grow just in one day. Looks like their eyes are just about to open.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is baby #3 from a different nest daddy wont get off enough for me to see if the other egg has hatched. What a difference from the other babies that hatched 6 days ago


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great pics!! It is incredible how small they are when they first come out of the egg. Yes they do grow quickly!!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Todays pictures of the big babies so happy for them


















But on a said note that little one had passed away. I didnt think it looked right when it hatched. I cleaned the nest and took the other egg out that didnt hatch and it was bad. I think the baby was malformed. You cant tell by the picture but its head lloked weird. Such is nature, but it is sad. The first ones look great though. Pigeon milk is the best growth formula I have every seen.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry you lost one!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is Saturdays post 1 week after entering the world


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good! Amazing how quickly they change. the light one is an almond?.....


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well here are mom and dad so there is a good of an almond. Dad is the brown one. So if it is a almond it will probably be a male correct?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I assume that other is a dark almond (the one on the left...the hen yes?). Unusual expression of almond so not sure. If she is, and the baby is then yes it will be a cock. I guess dad is recessive yellow (recessive red plus dilute). Neat birds there and I like all the colors.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep the dark one is mommy. Yeah my other almonds are a lot lighter. Very unusual markings. Cool now I know what my browns are. My one lighter almond is hooked up with a kite. They did lay eggs but only one, I suspect she laid another but it was not in the nest. I am going to leave this one as the very cold will be setting in soon. I figure with one they can devote all their time to keeping it feed and warm. All other eggs will be changed out from now on as I dont want any cold babies. I guess today or tomorrow I will have to take the wrath of mom and dad and band the babies as it is time.LOL. I will get my kids to help so I can take pictures of the babies and their new jewelery.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That will be nice & I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some good morning pictures. First one is going to be titled FEED ME. It also shows me how good mommy and daddy are doing feeding them. I just scraped that box last night. It looks like I have not cleaned it in a week. Well I have to band them today so I think I can sanitize it while I have them out. Second picture is cuddle time.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They are almost getting too big to cuddle...he he. Great pics!!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They got their bracelets today. Little chubby lumkins


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is day 12 how cute are we


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking very good! What color is the one in the back.....red?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

yes it looks like its going to be darker and probably red.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute.They sure are growing.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think they both will have some white in them like mommy but one will be darker than the other


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow do little babies poop a lot. I cleaned them yesterday and this morning the outside of the nest had a ton of poopy balls around it. I think the seeds feeding has started as there is just a ton and there crops are always full. Good mommy and daddy.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Feathers are coming in so nice. I will get better pictures when is warms up a bit and I go and play with them.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Feed me


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Look at how much they have grown.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Its so much fun watching them grow.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I am enjoying watching too  I have 2 females & the doves I had before that never had any eggs that hatched.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Todays picture


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look so cute.Thats a nice pose.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you. Mom and dad have been spending more and more time off of them. They cuddle up so nicely so they are always warm. I have been handling them more and more. The bigger one tries to go after me but then they will cuddle right up in my hands.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of white coming out on the wings, second picture is a little dark as it was getting late.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Growing fast! If that whiter one is an almond he will get more flecking/color as he gets older........a little more with each molt.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope it stays lighter. It has a perfect marking around the wings. Very even and conformed markings


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look so cute & they are growing.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cant believe its day 15


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute,They look happy.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mommy give me food


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it's odd! I have been doing a lot of reading on pigeons lately. I just got to the cahapter 10 . Which is about sickness and dieases. 1st symptom with all sickness is loss of appetite. The activity is a great sign of health. I would remove the food after 20 minutes. Feed twice daily. Plenty of clean water and health grit, I like the red. 
I would pay extra close attention, just to be on top of any sign of sickness. Hope for the best and plan for the worst. Maybe because of my what I have been reading has scare the Heck out of me. Especially when I log-on today and see all the topics relating to sick birds. I would not wish that on my worse enemy let alone a friend. God Bless you and yours and a Happy! Healthy! Thanks Giving!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes there has been a lot of topics about sickness lately. I guess just keep plugging along and hope for the best and enjoy your feathered friends. 
Happy Thanksgiving , God Bless and enjoy.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Toadys morning pictures Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is todays update


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh they sure are growing & colors are showing.Very nice


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you, today is day 21. Mom and dad should be weaning them soon.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Day 22 almost all their feather are out on their heads


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Tjc1 your birds are so healthy and show stopper, I see that you have the same problem as I have with nest pads ,what I started doing is I buy some painters tape you know the blue tape then cut small pieces and roll it so I tape it on the back of the pad and stick it on the nest bowl it will not get goo or sticky even with time and it is easy to remove that way it won't keep rolling around the nest bowl,but I know your doing a great job with breeding


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

those birds look really healthy. you must be very happy to have them!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look so cute.I bet they await you to take their picture everyday now.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all. They are so nice and healthy. I was worried about them a little because the cold weather is moving in. But mommy and daddy has taken such good care of them. Thank you for the idea of the painters tape I will have to try that. They don't look forward to me taking their picture as I am so bad. I take a ton of them. They are like little kids "dad take the picture all ready" LOL. But they do look forward to getting handled. As I take them out of the nest and let them look around at the big world.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh how sweet is that.It's a big world to them & I bet they do enjoy that.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just caught mom and dad feeding them at the same time but I did not have the camera. How cute one on one side and the other on the other side with their heads down mom and dads mouth.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is how it happens when you are not ready to take pictures they do something that you wish you had been camera ready.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost too big for the nest


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your daily pictures of them.They are so alert.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! They are looking like actual little pigeons now, LOL! Nice healthy young birds adn nice colors!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love both their colors. I hope their first molt doesnt make them too dark


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute.I bet they will very nice after their 1st moult also.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Flash made this picture a little bright but somebody was walking around the nesting box.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Look how much they have grown.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They look so funny walking around with those short little tails


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

They are gonna be really pretty GOOD job


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi all, todays update


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Todays pictures oh no they will be flying soon I think


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the last baby of the season at 8 days old because mom is SUPER protective. I could not get a good picture.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

That is sooooo cute


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you I tried get pictures earlier but mom and dad are very protective. She beat the snot out of me. LOL


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thatis funny.Sounds like good bird parents.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is todays baby pictures
























Some nice colors coming out on the older ones. They are testing their wings out.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look so sweet together.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Look great!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals. I think I am going to try and swing the stringy trick and see what I have. Think they are going to be males though unless the female is not a almond.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are 2 of my babies


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

AWESOME!!! Love that pic! My kids are really enjoying the birds too!!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you they are so cute together. Here are the babies together. One month old tomorrow.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Nancy she is the youngest of my 3 and loves all animals


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You can certainly tell that by the expression on her face!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

My little fantail roller is coming around great


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh how cute.How many baby offspring do you have?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

3 now, 2 of the crested rollers that you have been watching grow up. Then this one that mom and dad are very protective of. I only get to check on it every so often to get a picture. Its a breed I am playing with fantail and crested roller. I hope it comes out nice my dad had fantails that would roll. So far its very nice looking. Only one egg was fertile but thats okay as the cold should be moving in and mom and dad take such good care of it. Thats all for now as I will be putting fake eggs for anything else that comes about.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Roosting this morning before the sun came up. Kind of hard to fit everybody in the nest. And oh my I just scraped that nest box floor before it got dark last night. I don't think the parents stop feeding these two at all. LOL Yesterday was their one month Birthday


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are outgrowing the nest


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost as big as mommy. Please excuse the messy box as this was early this morning and I scape them down in the afternoon.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

The picture of them in the red bowl nest....Look underneath them... theres another pigeon I like that one too !


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

nancybird said:


> The picture of them in the red bowl nest....Look underneath them... theres another pigeon I like that one too !


me too I like the colours


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Another crested roller roller. She is sitting on some eggs but they are fake. She paired up with this one. I wish I had a picture with them together.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They all have such nice markings.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

GRRRRRR stop taking my picture


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Down in the mix. We started flying 2 days ago.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hanging with the big boys


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They sure have grown up.They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They are little piggies. They are not shy. Right in the middle of the mix. The only time they get in trouble is when the fly into a occupied nesting box. They are learning fast not to do that.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

How funny.I'm sure you are about that.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great seeing the whole sequence......from tiny newly hatched things to beautiful flying birds! Look very heatlhy and obviously well cared for!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all. The babies are not babies no more. Still squeaking but they are feeding themselves. The other baby is a little grumpier when I handle it. Cant wait to see this one feather out. So far very dark with some faint brown in the feathers. I will try to get a nice picture tomorrow.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing all the pictures. I look forward each day to see how much they have grown or changed.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

All grown up. Still squeaking a bit but no more hanging with mommy and daddy. The parents laid another round but sadly I had to put fake ones in as its getting too cold for babies.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

they turned out very nice,good job


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You have taken such great care of them.That is very nice


----------

